# Stardew Valley Farm of choice?



## karikatourea (Mar 11, 2017)

I tried to start playing Stardew Valley yesterday. After spending too much time deciding what my character should look like and how he should be named (too many options, already a hard choice), I was faced with an impossible one. What type of farm do I want?
(I know I'm supposed to go for what I like and each one has it pros and cons, but I'm seriously overwhelmed so I'd love an inside opinion first)

The pros and cons of each are very interesting. 
I like how the riverfarm looks, and crab pots seems like a prosperous future, but I read it's making life hard if you also want to have animals and to build stuff.
The standard farm seems like a valid choice, but is the extra space worth it? I do want animals and be able to build what I like, but what I like in general are small cozy houses so maybe it would be smarter to choose something else.

I'm also torned between the other types as well. It's really hard to choose.

So what farm type did you choose and why? How did that choice affect your first year?

Thank you in advance for your answers, hope I'll be able to decide my farm type today.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 11, 2017)

i feel like if it's your first ever file then you should go with the standard farm because i feel like the others limit your space somehow. (riverside i personally see as more of a challenge for more experienced players cause there is so little space it's hard to work with, same with wilderness farm because of the enemies at night) my favourite is probably the forest farm because it has a cozy feel but still has a lot of space for buildings and crops! hill-top farm has less space but it's still easy to work with and probably has more of a cozy feel you're looking for 

it might help to go on to the farm editor and plan out a general plan for your farm if you're worrying about space, that's what i did

good luck playing though, stardew valley is an amazing game and i wouldn't be surprised if you didn't end up playing in every farm at one point or another!


----------



## divitorobert (Mar 12, 2017)

Keep the hops for the Keg...beer sells for so much more then hops...every time you pickle/sell them I cringe...﻿


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 12, 2017)

I actually use a custom farm map currently!

I have chosen the standard map, river map,normal forest map, and hilltop map on different saves before.

(if your wondering it's the Ali's Secret Forest Map!)


----------



## brutalitea (Mar 12, 2017)

I've only ever tried the standard map and the forest map. I like both. One day I might try the hilltop or mining maps but not anytime soon.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 13, 2017)

I love the standard map and I tried the fishing one. But, I didn't like the fishing one too much...a big ol' rock blocked the important staircase. The one full with trees may be one I try next.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2017)

Mmf, I find them all rather boring except Wilderness. Wilderness is very interesting, but I like my own personal forest, so my farm of choice would be Forest Farm.


----------



## fenris (Mar 18, 2017)

I really, really love the forest farm.  It's so pretty, and I like having hardwood stumps growing right on my farm.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 19, 2017)

If you're just starting out, the standard farm is the easiest. It also gives you lots of space for customising the way you want your farm to look (once you clean out the wood, rocks and weeds -_-"), it's layout and you can have lots of animals or large plots for plants, crops and trees. I personally found the river farm way too complex and, I don't mean to toot my own horn but toot toot I am somewhat an experienced player. Hilltop farm might give you the feel you're after,  if you don't mind the lack of space.


----------

